# Deleted Docs Keep Coming Back



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the 8.9" Fire HD.

For the past couple of months, when I delete items in the Docs library, they keep coming back. Not right away. It might take anywhere from a few minutes to a couple of days. But no matter what the document, I can't get rid of it. It's like my ex-mother-in-law: she kept coming back. 

Items are displayed on Device and By Recent. These items are definitely on the device. When I tap one, it opens instantly. If it were in the Cloud and somehow mistakenly listed as on the device, it would download first before opening. 

Maybe I've got some setting wrong? Any other ideas? I don't want to fill up my Fire with documents that I don't want right now. How can I delete my Docs and have them stay deleted? Thanks.

Edit: Right after I posted this, I went through and deleted about 25 documents. Less than half an hour later, they all reappeared. They are all definitely on the device. When tapped, they open instantly. I've shut down, restarted, rebooted and no change in behavior.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Long press and make sure you press remove from device.
Also if you have a computer,  go to manage your kindle and see if the docs are there.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Long press and make sure you press remove from device.


That's how I've been deleting them.



> Also if you have a computer, go to manage your kindle and see if the docs are there.


They are.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok if you want to get rid of them permanently, use the manage my kindle and delete them from there.
Odd they do keep showing up if you have deleted them.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Ok if you want to get rid of them permanently, use the manage my kindle and delete them from there.


I understand what you're saying. But I don't want to permanently remove them from the cloud. I just want to take them off my Fire, and stay off until *I choose* to bring them back.



> Odd they do keep showing up if you have deleted them.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like time to call Kindle Support.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Idea.  Remove one from device then put your fire in airplane mode and see if you can open it.
That will let you know if it is downloading then opening.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> Sounds like time to call Kindle Support.


If it happens again, I will.

After my first post this morning (around 8:30 my time), I went through and deleted all the documents that keep coming back. So far (around 7 hours later) they have not come back. I also downloaded a new doc to my Fire, read it, then deleted it. So far it has not come back. Interesting that the problem may have resolved itself less than 24 hours after I posted about it. Obviously, I will keep my eyes on my Docs library and post if those deleted docs do come back.


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> Idea. Remove one from device then put your fire in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i agreed. i would say its downloading them, try airplane mode see what happens.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

SeymourKopath said:


> After my first post this morning (around 8:30 my time), I went through and deleted all the documents that keep coming back. So far (around 7 hours later) they have not come back. I also downloaded a new doc to my Fire, read it, then deleted it. So far it has not come back. Interesting that the problem may have resolved itself less than 24 hours after I posted about it. Obviously, I will keep my eyes on my Docs library and post if those deleted docs do come back.


They're back! Took about 24 hours this time, but they're all back on my Fire.

As suggested, when I saw they were back on the Fire, I turned Airplane Mode on (I always keep WiFi on when I'm home). Then I tapped on one of the documents and it opened right up, confirming it is actually on the Fire. I guess it's time to call Kindle support.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One other question, Seymour--are you working from the Carousel or from the Docs tab?

If you are working from the Carousel, when you long press, you'll have two options--Remove from Carousel and Remove from Device. You want "Remove from Device." "Remove from Carousel" won't remove from the device. (I'm sure you've been removing from device, just thought I'd mention it to be sure.)

If you are working from the Docs tab, long pressing will give you "Delete" as an option.

Let us know what you hear from CS.

(Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. )

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One other question, Seymour--are you working from the Carousel or from the Docs tab?


Working from the Docs tab.



> If you are working from the Docs tab, long pressing will give you "Delete" as an option.


Long pressing a document gives two options: Remove From Device and Add To Favorites. Obviously, I've been selecting Remove From Device.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let us know what you hear from CS.


After taking a while to understand what my problem is, she did a bit of troubleshooting that really didn't have anything to do with my problem.  Then she had me go into Manage My Kindle (which has changed its name to Manage Your Content and Devices) > Personal Document Settings > Personal Document Archiving > Edit. She wanted me to disable archiving Personal Documents to my Kindle library. I assume by Kindle library, they mean the "Cloud?" This is not something I want to do, and should not have to do this just to be able to keep my documents from reappearing whenever I delete them from the Fire. She then said she was writing a ticket to submit to the technicians. That's where we left it for now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> Working from the Docs tab.
> Long pressing a document gives two options: Remove From Device and Add To Favorites. Obviously, I've been selecting Remove From Device.


Hmmmm... What kinds of documents? Mine says "Delete." Of course, mine are mostly PDF files. Probably not a big deal.

Have you restarted the device? That's always the first thing I do when the device isn't acting normally.

Keep us posted.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm... What kinds of documents? Mine says "Delete." Of course, mine are mostly PDF files. Probably not a big deal.


It's a mix of pdf files, mobi files downloaded from other sites, web pages sent via Send To Kindle. Like you said, I don't see that making a difference.



> Have you restarted the device? That's always the first thing I do when the device isn't acting normally.


As I tell everyone when trying to help them troubleshoot any computer device, "before asking for help, reboot!" Cures a lot of problems. Unfortunately, not this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> It's a mix of pdf files, mobi files downloaded from other sites, web pages sent via Send To Kindle. Like you said, I don't see that making a difference.


Weird, all of mine that are listed in the "Docs" tab (PDFs, Docs and mobil files) say "Delete" not "Remove from device." I wonder if this is a difference between the HD and the HDX? Just an aside. 


> As I tell everyone when trying to help them troubleshoot any computer device, "before asking for help, reboot!" Cures a lot of problems. Unfortunately, not this one.


 I figured you had, but I always mention it. 

No word back from Amazon yet?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to clarify, and you've probably checked this, but what occurs to me is that you have it set to show 'cloud'.  In that case, you WILL see everything.  But what's actually ON the device will be marked with a big check mark.

If you BUY a book from amazon and send it to another device, it will also show up on your carousel.  But won't actually be ON the device.

I do have some non-amazon content.  It's in the 'docs' tab and when I press and hold the options are 'delete', 'add to home', 'email', and 'print' for a PDF. Some also have 'add to collection' as an option. Not sure why the difference.

In my 'books' tab I ONLY have listed stuff I've gotten from Amazon.  All stuff I added myself -- always by sending through Amazon -- show up in docs.  

How have you gotten the books ON the device?  Through Amazon, or by direct USB connection with a drag and drop?  Or via something like dropbox or by directly downloading from another site? I'm not sure why that would make a difference, but it may in terms of where the device is storing things and, so, how it sees them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It does appear that the documents are actually showing up ON Seymour's Fire HD:



SeymourKopath said:


> Items are displayed on Device and By Recent. These items are definitely on the device. When I tap one, it opens instantly. If it were in the Cloud and somehow mistakenly listed as on the device, it would download first before opening.





SeymourKopath said:


> As suggested, when I saw they were back on the Fire, I turned Airplane Mode on (I always keep WiFi on when I'm home). Then I tapped on one of the documents and it opened right up, confirming it is actually on the Fire. I guess it's time to call Kindle support.


Good question:



Ann in Arlington said:


> How have you gotten the books ON the device? Through Amazon, or by direct USB connection with a drag and drop? Or via something like dropbox or by directly downloading from another site? I'm not sure why that would make a difference, but it may in terms of where the device is storing things and, so, how it sees them.


Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No word back from Amazon yet?


Not yet.

Just for kicks, I disabled archiving personal documents to the cloud. Then deleted the unwanted documents from my Fire once again. This morning, they were all back. 

I guess I'll try Kindle support again once I work myself into the frame of mind to be able to put up with them again. Customer support may be excellent when dealing with returns, exchanges or common technical questions, but it seems they are lacking when it comes to involved Technical Support questions. I'm also trying to find out what directory downloaded free Amazon Prime Instant Videos are stored in, and I can't get the reps to understand what I'm asking.

Edit at 9:50am EDT 4/12/14: While I'm getting myself in the mood, I decided to go through the exercise again.  I just removed about 25 items from the Docs library on my Fire HD. Let's see how long it takes for them to reappear.

Edit at 10:50am EDT 4/13/14: Items removed yesterday morning haven't come back yet. Maybe the techs flipped a switch somewhere to fix this issue and just didn't bother to tell me? Well, I can dream can't I?  Still watching closely.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just to clarify, and you've probably checked this, but what occurs to me is that you have it set to show 'cloud'. In that case, you WILL see everything. But what's actually ON the device will be marked with a big check mark.


Definitely selecting Device, not Cloud.



> How have you gotten the books ON the device? Through Amazon, or by direct USB connection with a drag and drop? Or via something like dropbox or by directly downloading from another site? I'm not sure why that would make a difference, but it may in terms of where the device is storing things and, so, how it sees them.


Almost entirely by using Send To Kindle. Either from within Windows Explorer or as web content from my Firefox web browser.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Seymour,
Ask for a US agent.
If the tech asks why, say it is to pay them a compliment.
Works wonders.


----------

